# schädliche Weichmacher ?



## Silvia (8. Sep. 2010)

allo, ich habe hnur eine  Frage: sind die Weichmacher in mancher Teichfolie auch für die Fische ( Koi ) schädlich? Habe seit 15 Jahren Kois, alles bestens, bis zu diesem kalten Winter 2009 / 2010 da sind alle gestorben. 
Das habe ich zum Anlass genommen meinen Teich zu vergrößern. Also alte Folie raus, Ordentlich gebuddelt und neue Folie rein. 
Nach ca. 6 Wochen habe ich neue Fische eingesetzt: 8 Kois, vierzehnTage später nochmal 6.
Da es noch kleine Fische waren, zwischen 8 und 12 cm, habe ich mir keine weiteren Gedanken gemacht als der erste Fisch kurz darauf starb. Dann starb aber jede Woche noch mindesten einer. Wasserwerte geprüft, alles bestens nur GH am Grenzwert. an den Fischen ist nichts zusehen, keine Pünktchen, kein geschwollener Bauch, keine Glubschaugen, kein Grauschleier, nichts, einfach nichts. Dann habe ich die Wasserwerte im Zoohandel testen lassen. Alles OK. Inzwischen habe ich noch 7 Fische.
An den Fischen kann es auch nicht liegen, meine Tochter hat beim selben Händle,r vom selben Züchter, aus dem selben Becken gekauft. Bei ihr ist alles OK.
Nun überlege ich, könnten eventuell die sogenannten " Weichmacher " irgendwelche Giftstoffe an das Wasser abgeben?


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schädliche Weichmacher ?*

Hallo Silvia, 

schade das Dich ein so trauriger Anlass hierher führt. 

Ich denk mal bei einer normalen Teichfolie kann da nichts passieren. Ausser vielleicht bei eher dubiosen billigst Angeboten. 

Um die Gründe für das Fischsterben herauszufinden Fragen die Profis hier oft nach Wasserwerten (welche Werte genau ?) Foto und Beschreibung vom Teich, Was für ein Filter ? 
Was für ein Futter. Bilder von den toten Fischen. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schädliche Weichmacher ?*

Hallo Silvia,
die Weichmacher im PVC, sind wie von Wuzzel angedeutet, keine angenehmen "Zeitgenossen". 
Es handelt sich dabei um Stoffe wie z. B. Dibutylphtalat oder Dioktylphthalat. Wenn ich NG's Werbung richtig verstehe, dann haben ihre Folie eher mehr von lezterer Komponente drin. Beide Komponenten sind eigentlich kaum wasserlöslich, werden aber dennoch sukzessive aus der Folie gelöst.
Dibutylphthalat ist z. B. in einfachen PVC-Schläuchen drin, die man im Aquarium für den Anschluß der Außenfilter verwendet, aber eigentlich in keiner der Folien. Die PVC-Schläuche werden bereits nach wenigen Tagen Wasserkontakt hart und spröde! Von Aquarianern habe ich noch nichts vom "Einlaufen" neuer PVC-Schläuche gehört... .
Der Grund ist einfach:
Die Pthalsäureester sind nicht gerade wohlbekömmlich, werden aber von Mikroorganismen abgebaut - ganz im Gegensatz zu Lindan, DDT, "Dioxin", Tetrachlorethylen und solchen Verindungen. Als zweites können sie durch ihre geringen Wasserlöslichkeiten und den langsamen Auslaugungsvorgang aus der Folie kaum gefährliche Konzentrationen erreichen. Phthalsäure als eins der Spaltprodukte ist ein sog. Naturstoff, also gar nicht so gefährlich. Das gleiche gilt für das zweite Spaltprodukt, Butanol oder Dekanol. Von allen drei Komponenten würde ich keine tassenweise zu mir nehmen - aber sie sind auch nicht tassenweise in Deinem Teichwasser!  
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Weichmacher im PVC sind Gefahrstoffe, ich würde mich aber vor dem PVC mehr fürchten, als vor solchen Zusätzen.
Vinylchlorid als Ausgangsstoff für PVC ist eine sehr giftige Substanz, schau mal nach. Ohne weiter über die Bestandteile von PVC zu referieren: von dort kommt die "eigentliche Gefahr"! Die Weichmacherdiskussion ist eher eine Ablenkung. So lange mir jetzt keiner seriöse Literatur dagegenhält, bin ich wenig von der Weichmacher-Theorie überzeugt. ich möchte aber gerne lernen und mich eines besseren belehren lassen. Da ich nicht in der PVC-Produktion stecke, fehlt mir einiges an Kenntnis - alles oben ist ein (sicher nicht falscher) Gedanke...


----------



## Christine (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schädliche Weichmacher ?*

Hi,

müssten denn dann nicht schon Millionen von Fischen in PVC-Folien-Teichen (m.E. die am weitesten verbreitete Teichfolie) im Fischhimmel sein - inkl. meiner eigenen


----------



## sister_in_act (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schädliche Weichmacher ?*

hallo

Bevor ich den neuen Teich in Angriff genommen habe suchte ich  auch im I-net nach Teichfolie und deren Unterschiede.
Ein Angebot von Teichfolie stellte sich dann heraus war eine Folie, die man auch für Garagendächer etc nutzt, war aber speziell auch als Teichfolie angegeben.
Diese wiederum war, wie ich dann herausgefunden habe, speziell mit (? ) beschichtet oder hergestellt, daß sich zB keine Moose darauf breitmachen und giftig für Fische......

Gruß ulla


----------



## Silvia (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schädliche Weichmacher ?*

hallo, ich finde es ganz toll, daß ihr euch alle so einen Kopf macht, darum erstmal: DANKE AN ALLE!!  Leider hat mir bisher keine Antwort so richtig geholfen. Ich weiß zwar jetzt, daß es wahrscheinlich nicht an der Folie liegen kann, aber ich weiß leider immer nochnicht woran es sonst liegen könnte. Ich habe alles genauso gemacht wie vor meiner Teichvergrößerung und meine " alten Kois " waren immer putzmunter.
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Tipp für mich?!


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: schädliche Weichmacher ?*

Silvia, reagier doch einfach mal auf die Rückfragen meines obigen postings. 
dann gibts vielleicht mehr Meldungen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------

